# Orange chromides



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've got a tank of eightycm in length 40cm in heighth and 35cm in depth with 6 pearl danios and 5 red claw crabs. Would it be possible to put a pair of Etroplus macilatus(Orange chromids) in with them?And if so could I put another 4 danios in as well?Tell me everything there is to know about orange chromides.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Im not sure how big that tank is right off hand but if its large enough to house two more fish then I dont see why not.. Here is a link that tells you quite a bit about them

http://fish.mongabay.com/species/Etroplus_maculatus.html


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

aquarium geek12 said:


> I've got a tank of eightycm in length 40cm in heighth and 35cm in depth with 6 pearl danios and 5 red claw crabs. Would it be possible to put a pair of Etroplus macilatus(Orange chromids) in with them?And if so could I put another 4 danios in as well?Tell me everything there is to know about orange chromides.


If you make the tank brackish then yes, you can can keep chromides. However the danios won't do to well in such a salanity. If I was you I'd replace the danios with guppies as they can even tolerate saline conditions.


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

Actualy the tank is in brackish water. I've read that most fish tolerate aquarium salt and even benefit from it such as pearl danios.And even if I did replace the danios I wouldn't put guppies in since i'm going for a biotope tank.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

pearl danios are from south america and orange chromides are from Asia. What biotope are you interested in?


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

Pearl danios are definetly from indonesia to thailand and india. Maybe your thinking about tetras?


----------

